# Chewing everything still!?



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Help please!!! Pippa is chewing - i would say excessively!! She has several chew toys - rubber, plastic & softer & she is chewing her way through them all! I know dogs chew but really ??? She has even started to chew the wooden kitchen table? Any ideas??? Over the last month or so she had also started to be sick - yellow / bile - no food just liquid so we took her to the vet and they x-rayed her to see if she had swallowed something. X ray was clear but they gave her some antibiotics & some liquid thing to line the stomach. Course complete and a week later on.... there was sick in her crate this morning??? 
Are they related do you think?? or just a coincidence?? Husband is close to killing the dog - not good. 

Just to set the scene, Pippa is confined (by stair gate) to the large kitchen during day and goes out into the garden whenever she 'asks'. I am at home throughout the day except school run or shopping! She comes into the lounge in the evening but if she misbehaves she goes back into the kitchen She is walked once a day. She constantly removes her toys from the kitchen to the garden but even when her toys are in kitchen she still eats her bed or my table. Any help or advice gratefully received as i'm feeling very stressed and upset at the thought of a stressed pooch


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you give her any bones or hard treats to gnaw on? How about a Stag bar? That should keep her very occupied. I don't think her age makes any difference. Some dogs just like to chew more than others.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

The bile thing can be happen when they are hungry, Rascal does it sometimes.
Is she getting bored ? Maybe swap toys around, so she doesn't have same ones every day ? What about stuffed kongs, rawhide treats etc ? Have you tried these ?
Would she be better if she could follow you round the house when you're at home, that way you could see what she's up to and she might be happier. 
OR GET ANOTHER 'POO !! to keep her busy !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

In the 'Perfect Puppy' (ha ha!) It says to allow up to 18 months for adolescent behaviour such as chewing. It takes many months (9?) for the second teeth to fully anchor themselves in and some dogs have more of a desire than others. However, I would check with your vet if you think it is excessive. Sorry I can't offer any help!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe another walk might help after dinner ........... i give Dexter a good run in the morning then just 20 mins at night to do his business and both get some fresh air - she might be bored - what about some agility training in the garden to keep her mind active!! Hope she gets better for you j x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am also in this situation  Daisy is 1 tomorrow and is chewing everything. In fact she has just chewed my latest pair of Converse trainers 

It doesn't matter what toys she has or chews she actually goes looking for the kids stuff. She did stop all of this for a while and I was amazed at how she had 'grown up' it didn't last though, adolescent hit and all her naughty puppy behaviours came back ! If she is feeling in one of those moods no amount of 'exchanging chews' seems to stop her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Daisy and Obi have the same birthday...sorry off topic!! but cool!!!


you can try the bitter apple spray for alot of surfaces.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Daisy and Obi have the same birthday...sorry off topic!! but cool!!!
> 
> 
> you can try the bitter apple spray for alot of surfaces.


Can I spray it on all my toys....Thomas the tank engine and his track are taking a real hit!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes you can!! it is wet...but it makes them taste sour to her.... it worked on my shoes...and my garbage can which was Lady's favorite.
just spray...and let dry.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I had better check it is safe for children aswell!  Thanks Mo. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

raywendy18 said:


> Help please!!! Pippa is chewing - i would say excessively!! She has several chew toys - rubber, plastic & softer & she is chewing her way through them all! I know dogs chew but really ??? She has even started to chew the wooden kitchen table? Any ideas??? Over the last month or so she had also started to be sick - yellow / bile - no food just liquid so we took her to the vet and they x-rayed her to see if she had swallowed something. X ray was clear but they gave her some antibiotics & some liquid thing to line the stomach. Course complete and a week later on.... there was sick in her crate this morning???
> Are they related do you think?? or just a coincidence?? Husband is close to killing the dog - not good.
> 
> Just to set the scene, Pippa is confined (by stair gate) to the large kitchen during day and goes out into the garden whenever she 'asks'. I am at home throughout the day except school run or shopping! She comes into the lounge in the evening but if she misbehaves she goes back into the kitchen She is walked once a day. She constantly removes her toys from the kitchen to the garden but even when her toys are in kitchen she still eats her bed or my table. Any help or advice gratefully received as i'm feeling very stressed and upset at the thought of a stressed pooch


Ah sorry to hear you are having a bit of a tough time. Don't take this the wrong way as I am not inteding to insult you or critisise but it sounds to me like Pippa is bored
Cockapoos are very people orientated dogs and just LOVE company, so she probably doesn't like being shut off from everyone at home. Generally I would say two walks a day are a must. Even just for the change of scenery. Being an intelligent breed too, lack of things to occupy a smart brain will cause a dog to destroy and chew.
You could try some training with her at home, teach her some commands/tricks. Play games like hiding toys and send her to seek them. Do you spend time playing with her during the day? 
I think if you can manage to up the amount of interaction and exercise she gets with you then her bad habits may well stop.
Best of luck


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs can sometimes bring up bile in the morning due to having an empty stomach so sometimes a biscuit last thing at night will help this.

With regard to the chewing - what sort of activities does she get - does she get to have a run on her daily walk, any play sessions throughout the day or training sessions, have you tried activity toys like stuffed kongs, treat balls or even just scattering a handful of dried food over the lawn so it takes her a while to eat it?

She is an active, bright dog and needs lots of events to occupy her mind as well as stuff to keep her busy. All of my dogs have benefited from at least 2 walks a day, regular play and training sessions and treat toys sometimes to occupy them.


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi I feel for you, Brodie is the most destructive dog I have ever owned!!! he chews everything(7 months now) all my 7 year old springers toys which she had as a puppy and were in perfect order are now in shreds!!!! I have bought some of the anti chew spray from pet shop which has detered him from the kitchen table and his bed etc . I too don't know when it will stop..

Brodie has 2-3 walks daily and is left alone for 5 or so hours per day at times... He settles down in the evenings with us lovely now 

Hang in there I am sure this can't go on forever.x


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

hi 
I have stopped buying expensive toys and have made some from small bottles with something inside like a stone to make a noise. 

Old scarves etc Just some ideas to save money!!


I think excercise 2-3 times a day is a must with lots of interaction along the way.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I was going to say the same as Karen dogs are social animals and if your in the house she will want to be with you ,the excessive chewing of furniture maybe from frustration and boredom.
Have you considered crate training ?this may help if you are out so that she cant chew anything other then whats in her crate?,also sometimes if im working in the lounge Buddy will go into his crate and he's very happy in there so long as im in the same room as him.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm at home with Eddie all day and he does like to be in the same room with me, he follows me around and we are probably lucky that so far [8 months] he hasnt damaged anything that matters.His favourite things to chew are paper and cardboard, he always has access to this if he is left alone, his bed is a much chewed carboard box [replaced very often] and he helps himself to the card in the recycling bin, if you dont mind a bit of mess you could try giving Pippa boxes to shred.Eddie doesnt seem to mind if his daily walk is 2 hours or twenty minutes but he does like a game of football whenever we go into the garden, this seems to keep him happy.


----------

